# How to Train Abs in your Ofc



## d2r2ddd (Feb 8, 2014)

Office Chair Standing Rollouts - YouTube


----------



## dorian777 (Feb 8, 2014)

Can you promise us that we won't get fired for doing this? I think the exercise might work better having an attractive female co-worker in a skirt sitting in the chair.


----------



## mikeystrong (Feb 8, 2014)

I got a man job, office not included


----------



## dorian777 (Feb 9, 2014)

mikeystrong said:


> I got a man job, office not included



Yeah, me too. And I don't have any attractive dames in mini-skirts at work either, but I can dream right?


----------

